# Hij/zij verkeert in ...



## ThomasK

In een PM had Aliisson P het over deze uitdrukkingen: 
(1) Hij verkeert in moeilijke omstandigheden _[zijn omstandigheden zijn moeilijk]_
(2) hij verkeert in een gunstige positie _[de situatie is gunstig voor hem]_

Ik suggereerde volgende minder formele alternatieven: 
(1) Hij *zit in moeilijke papieren*. / Hij heeft het moeilijk/ (knap) lastig.
_(uitdrukking met 'verkeren' is courant maar formeel)_
(2) *Het gaat hem voor de wind. */ Hij heeft succes.

Jullie hebben heel zeker nog meer inspiratie.... Laat maar horen!


----------



## eno2

Verschillende wijzen van uitdrukken  werpen allemaal andere nuances op en die nuances worden aangestuurd door de context. Zonder context heeft het weinig of geen zin zulke 'gelijkaardige' uitdrukkingen op te gaan sommen.


----------



## ThomasK

Vind ik niet. Ik bedoel: welke gelijkaardige uitdrukkingen verbind je met die "verkeert"-uitdrukkingen? Uiteindelijk gaat het wel - inderdaad - om variaties op één thema, maar het gaat er net over dat er een reeks uitdrukkingen ontstaat, waarbij we dan zelf nog kunnen aangeven in welke context we de ene of de andere beter kunnen gebruiken. Anders mag je synoniemenwoordenboeken meteen ook afschaffen, want ik besef steeds beter dat weinig woorden zomaar door "synoniemen" vervangen kunnen worden...

Mogelijke contexten: 
- iemand is ziek, uitgeblust
- iemand heeft financiële problemen
- relationele problemen
Enz. 

Zo'n variatie lijkt er mij ook niet te bestaan, ten andere...


----------



## bibibiben

Hij verkeert in (min of meer) moeilijke of ongelukkige omstandigheden, al dan niet tijdelijk:
– Hij heeft het zwaar.
– Hij heeft pech.
– Hij zit in de penarie.
– Hij zit in de puree.
– Hij zit in de nesten.
– Hij zit in de put.
– Hij zit in zak en as.
– Het gaat niet lekker.
– Het loopt stroef.
– Het loopt hem tegen.
– Het zit hem tegen.
– Het zit hem niet mee.
– Hij is slecht af.
– Etc.

Hij verkeert in (min of meer) prettige of gelukkige omstandigheden, al dan niet tijdelijk:
– Hij boft.
– Het gaat hem voor de wind.
– Hij zit op rozen.
– Hij is in zijn nopjes.
– Hij is in zijn sas.
– Hij is in de wolken.
– Het loopt op rolletjes.
– Het loopt hem mee.
– Het zit hem mee.
– Hij is goed af.
– Hij zit er warmpjes bij.
– Hij mag niet klagen.
– Etc.


----------



## bibibiben

(_In moeilijke papieren zitten_ is in Nederland geen courante uitdrukking.)


----------



## ThomasK

Indrukwekkende lijst, thanks! En opvallend: op een paar na ken ik ze allemaal, maar toch kwamen die niet bij mij op. Vermoedelijk door het formele van de oorspronkelijke uitdrukkingen. Ik doe straks nog een paar suggesties om die te categoriseren...


----------



## ThomasK

Hieronder enkele suggesties inzake betekeniscategorieën voor de talloze uitdrukkingen die BBBB vermeld heeft... Verbeter gerust.


bibibiben said:


> Hij verkeert in (min of meer) moeilijke of ongelukkige omstandigheden, al dan niet tijdelijk:
> *Bad luck  *
> – Hij heeft pech.
> – Het loopt hem tegen.
> – Het zit hem tegen.
> – Het zit hem niet mee.
> 
> *Not (quite) OK, *
> – Het gaat niet lekker.
> – Het loopt stroef.
> – Hij is slecht af.
> 
> *in trouble/*
> – Hij zit in de penarie.
> – Hij zit in de puree, in de rats [ratatouille]
> – Hij zit in de nesten
> 
> *(b) depressed, or (a) almost, having a hard time*
> (a)
> – Hij heeft het zwaar
> – Het gaat niet lekker.
> – Het loopt stroef.
> – Het loopt hem tegen.
> – Het zit hem tegen.
> – Het zit hem niet mee.
> – Hij is slecht af.
> 
> (b)
> – Hij zit in de put.
> – Hij zit in zak en as.
> – Etc.
> 
> Hij verkeert in (min of meer) prettige of gelukkige omstandigheden, al dan niet tijdelijk:
> *Lucky*
> – Hij boft.
> – Hij zit op rozen.
> – Hij is goed af. (Not so sure)
> 
> *Well off, no financial problems*
> – Hij zit er warmpjes bij, hij heeft zijn schaapjes op het droge.
> – Het gaat hem voor de wind.
> 
> *Feeling quite OK*
> – Hij is in zijn nopjes.
> – Hij is in zijn sas.
> – Hij is in de wolken.
> – Hij mag niet klagen. (feeling OK simply)
> 
> *Everything running smoothly*
> – Het loopt op rolletjes.
> – Het loopt hem mee.
> – Het zit hem mee.


----------



## marrish

Hij is in de aap gelogeerd.


----------

